# Tight space finishing



## biggerman (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello,
In tight spaces such as fixed shelving in a bookcase (between 10-12" apart) what is the best method to get a spray finish when considering paint?

What I've considered:
(1) Backs off (obvious reasons) Pressure pot HVLP (because it has no attached pot)
(2) Pre-finishing my carcass before assembly
(2a) except with a face-frame cabinet and fixed shelves, the transition from frame to carcass needs to be sanded smooth. Can this method work with a post touch up at the transition area? or would I need to refinish the entire bottom shelf from end to end (semi-gloss).
(2b) I like to caulk my shelf-to-sides before paint, how would this method ensure a seamless look at the shelf-to-sides intersect? colored caulk post assembly?
(3) Airless with FF tip and angled extension
(3a) I've tried this but the spits are inevitable, and the distance between the shelves makes runs and sags a problem as well.

I think I would get the BEST finish with pre-finishing but with the exceptions, I'm not sure if that's the best route. Does Kelly Moore Durapoxy semi-gloss have to be touched up from end to end, or with the sheen blend after a touch-up? What would you do?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Dang im confused.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, I'll answer. Forget the extension. Put the tip on the gun. Get the right tip, get the pressure right, get the material right. You'll need to be accurate with your starts and stops. 

Inside cab boxes with fixed shelves is what an airless is great for. Yeah, the material is gonna blow back in your face and that's gonna suck. But if there's a more efficient way to do it, I haven't seen it in my nearly 40 years in the business.

BTW, you mentioned the "spits". If your gun is spitting, that's an equipment malfunction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would pre-finish first coat before assembly if the chance is there. As for spitting that would be the sprayer. Make sure it's very clean when you finish using it and spitting will not happen. You need either a new hose or gun filter.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

This winter I tried using HVLP for cabinets and fine finishing. Nothing quite lays down what an airless can do.

I would pick up one of the new LP FF tips from graco, 310 is great for closet cubbies.


----------

